# kaufberatung Samsung  UE58H5273



## green_house (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab ein 58 Zoll TV gefunden.
Aber ich habe keine ahnung ob das ein " schrott " ist, oder etwas besser als low model
Was meint ihr ?
Samsung UE58H5273 SSXZG · LED-TV- Full HD, DVB-T/-C/-S2, 100 Hz
Es hat kein wi-fi, aber LAN ethernet schon. Das ist fuer mich kein problem, eigentlich.
100 Hz ist auch kein problem, ich will nicht unbediengt 200 Hz oder mehr.
Hat dieser Samsung alle diese apps schon drin ? Ich meine Youtube, Skype, Facebook, etc.


----------



## Ryle (28. Oktober 2014)

Würde ich nicht kaufen. Hat nur ein natives 50Hz Panel, kein 3D, kein Smart Hub und damit auch keine Apps. Die 5er Serie ist aufs nötigste beschränkt und hat auch erst ab 5300 aufwärts überhaupt ein Smart Hub und das ist dann die Version von der alten ES Serie.
Für das Geld würde ich auf die 3 Zoll verzichten und den UE55H6470 kaufen. Natives 100Hz Panel, vernünftiges Smart Hub, WLAN, mehr Decoder (vor allem mkv), aktives 3D und eine ordentliche Bildqualität.


----------



## stevie4one (28. Oktober 2014)

Der H5273 hat sehr wohl Smart Hub, wird ja auch damit beworben. Dennoch würde ich den TV nicht empfehlen und wie oben geschrieben zu einem Modell wie H6470 oder etwas günstiger zum H6270 raten.

Was hat denn die ES-Serie damit zu tun (ES = 2012, F = 2013, H = 2014)?


----------



## green_house (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiss es nicht ob ich 55 Zoll kaufen soll oder nicht. Vielleicht ist es ein bisschen zu klein.
Ich hab noch ein paar fernseher gesucht im Google.
Zum beispiel :
sevenrabbits - Shop
Das ist aber ein guter preis, und das wundert mich warum so billig ist. UHD...
LG 60LB650V gnstig online kaufen bei notebooksbilliger.de
Plasma wuerde ich auch gerne kaufen, aber ich weiss nicht ob LG gute plasma macht.
Das, z.b. 
Plasma-Fernseher 151 cm 60 Zoll LG Electronics 60PB660V EEK B DVB-T, DVB-C, DVB-S, Full HD, Smart TV, WLAN ready, PVR re im Conrad Online Shop | 1172515
Koennte man vergleichen diese plasma ( bild qualitaet ) mit Samsung UE 55H6470 / 55H6270 oder mit LG 60LB650V ?


----------



## green_house (1. November 2014)

Es interessiert mich nicht dass da kein wlan ist, oder 3D, oder noch ein paar kleine sachen.Nur Bild / qualitaet / farben, etc.LAN hat er schon, smart HUB auch.
Meint ihr dass die Bild qualitaet ok ist ? Kann man das vergleichen mit Samsung UE55H6270 ? Vergleichen, mein ich nur die Bild qualitaet, helligkeit, farben, etc, nicht die ausstattung oder so.
Danke


----------



## TheGamler (20. November 2014)

Hast du den TV mittlerweile gekauft und kannst was dazu sagen?


----------



## green_house (23. November 2014)

Nein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. November 2014)

> Es interessiert mich nicht dass da kein wlan ist, oder 3D, oder noch ein  paar kleine sachen.Nur Bild / qualitaet / farben, etc.LAN hat er schon,  smart HUB auch.
> Meint ihr dass die Bild qualitaet ok ist ? Kann man das vergleichen mit  Samsung UE55H6270 ? Vergleichen, mein ich nur die Bild qualitaet,  helligkeit, farben, etc, nicht die ausstattung oder so.
> Danke



Frage an dich - Was willst du eigentlich? Wie gross muss der Fernsehr sein? Wie gross ist dein Abstand zum Fernsehr? Was soll es alles können? Bildqualität? 

Mach eine Übersicht die einfach und verständlich ist und dann wird dir sofort geholfen.


----------

